# 1998 Harley-Davidson anniversary edition



## KevinBrick (Apr 11, 2018)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/d/harley-davidson-velo-glide/6542424417.html


----------



## bike (Apr 11, 2018)

Who is fired up on this? I have never owned one- thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm a Harley guy and have no desire to ever own one of these. That's $1200 I could put towards a good bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 12, 2018)

think is missing tank leather


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 12, 2018)

spoker said:


> think is missing tank leather



Couldn’t find find any pictures with tank leather. Several with saddle bags...


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 12, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/d/harley-davidson-velo-glide/6542424417.html



I liked the sellers comment on the price and people that ask if the item is still available.. ha

“Price is fair and firm, no wiggle room. - Please include your phone number in response -No Number, No Reply.
See Ad, Still Available....but you can ask if it's still available anyway. I know you like to and it's just nice to hear from you.”


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 12, 2018)

bike said:


> Who is fired up on this? I have never owned one- thanks



I like this look .. Different bike from the one in the ad..


----------

